# Southeastern Outbackers 2007 Spring Rally



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

The location for the Spring Rally is GA Veteran Memorial State Park in Cordele, GA.

GA Veteran Memorial State Park, Cordele, GA

Date: March 16-18 2007

Reservations can be made on the GA Veteran Memorial State Park web site. Just click on the above link.

GA Veteran Memorial State Park has the SAM Shortline Excursion Train, Andersonville National Historic Site, Providence Canyon (aka The Little Grand Canyon of the East), Jimmy Carter National Historic Site, and R/C Model Airplane flying on the weekends.

I think the SAM Shortline would be fun. It travels to 4 or 5 towns, Cordele, Plains, Americus, and one or two more. It will stop at each town and let you visit for a while.

SAM Shortline
?rtline on Saturday. We are getting coach tickets. If anybody wants to ride the premium car you are more than welcome.

*If you order tickets online you will have to register first on the SAM Shortline home page. Registration is free. After you have registered and you order your tickets make sure you pick the boarding site as "Georgia Vets Train Stop" and not "Cordele", which it defaults to.*

If you would like to make reservations for the SAM Shortline trip on March 17 you can do so online or call (877) GA-RAILS (877) 427-2457

*Families who have reserved so far:*
Crawfish - Alabama
Ee4308 - Alabama
Freefaller - Tennessee
Outbackgeorgia - Georgia
Campingnut - Georgia
Sgalady - Georgia
Chbcso - Florida
Chbcso's brother - Florida
Outback Deland - Florida ( I think)
Sew4fun5er - North Carolina 
Doft - Georgia
Reverie - Georgia
oshields - Georgia

Leon


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

i vote for ga veterans.
we can not go the last weekend of march ,2007.
we have a week long camping trip to the
.... PLACE WE DONT SPEAK OF........









lamar


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Man I forgot all about the dates.









Why don't we try and shoot for the 1st or 2nd weekend of April.

Speak up everybody.

Leon


----------



## jjdmel (Jan 5, 2004)

I don't think our schedules will let us attend a rally in the spring but I just wanted to say if we were going, we'd vote for Ga Veteran's. We went there last year and really liked it and the whole family loved the Sam Shortline train. 
Julie


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I vote for doing GA Veterans in the spring and FDR in the fall!! Great times for both places. BTW, where's this place we "can't speak of"??








Darlene


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

sgalady said:


> BTW, where's this place we "can't speak of"??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wouldn't like it Darlene. It has sand flies, ticks, mosquito's, chiggers, red buds, and birds that poop on your trailer.









To tell you the truth I really don't know where he is talking about.









Leon


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> Man I forgot all about the dates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For us our School Spring break falls on the weekends of 3/30 -4/1 & 4/6-4/8.
Donna


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

darlene, i cant tell you about THE PLACE WE DONT SPEAK OF.
















the last great place i spoke of was topsail. now i cant get reservations when i want.
dont get me wrong , we love the june rally with others.
but cant get other weeks at the park now the whole world knows.

i vote for the first saturday in april.
that way on our trip back from the place we dont speak of we can stop in for the rally.

lamar


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Geez, Lemar. How about we show the "secret handshake"? Would you tell us then? Or do we have to be standing by, trailer hitched up, clothes packed for any contengency and lurking in the bushes outside your driveway, waiting to see you exit with your trailer so we can follow you, your family and dog?

We would do it!

Reverie


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

campingnut18 said:


> darlene, i cant tell you about THE PLACE WE DONT SPEAK OF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lamar,
I doubt seriously that the few members of SE Outbackers is preventing you from getting reservations at Top Sail!! When I was down there, I saw several people from my hometown, in SE GA, and they said they go down there all the time. They have a FULL PAGE ad in Woodall's, if I recall.........who can miss it??? And, besides, wasn't Leon going there before you?
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Reverie said:


> Geez, Lemar. How about we show the "secret handshake"? Would you tell us then? Or do we have to be standing by, trailer hitched up, clothes packed for any contengency and lurking in the bushes outside your driveway, waiting to see you exit with your trailer so we can follow you, your family and dog?
> 
> We would do it!
> 
> Reverie


That's okay, Reverie. I've been camping more years than Lamar's been ALIVE, probably, and I know of a lot of places he may not know of. For instance, how would you like to be able to camp within a few feet of water where you can catch huge hybrid fish, and there's NO WALMART for at least 30-40 miles??? I guarantee you he doesn't know about that one!! Plus, you can take your boat or rent one, or ride on an airboat, hire a fishing guide, whatever. You can also eat in a restaurant that you enter through the BAIT SHOP!!








Darlene


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

How about late Feb or early march?







I was looking to do a trip up there around then any way.
Just think less bugs, cooler weather.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> How about late Feb or early march?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lee, do you think you could postpone until the first full weekend in April? 6th - 8th? Lamar can't make it last weekend in March, and Donna has kids out of school on this weekend. School is out, here, all that week, so we could get an early start!! I don't think it would be too late in the season for it. Would probably still have cool nights and warm days, and the trip on the SAM RR would probably be great during that time. Everybody speak up!
Darlene


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

sgalady said:


> How about late Feb or early march?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think early March would be a great time, Lee!! You're right about less bugs and cooler weather. As I tried to explain, earlier, GA Veterans is hit hot and heavy by boaters, serious fishermen, etc., in April, and it's hot/muggy and buggy. But, then Donna could make it the first weekend in April. Do you think you could postpone until the first weekend in April, Lee?? Others have said last weekend in March is out for them, too.
Darlene








[/quote]

How about early march Or even late feb. Dont forget we go to topsail in june.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> How about late Feb or early march?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think early March would be a great time, Lee!! You're right about less bugs and cooler weather. As I tried to explain, earlier, GA Veterans is hit hot and heavy by boaters, serious fishermen, etc., in April, and it's hot/muggy and buggy. But, then Donna could make it the first weekend in April. Do you think you could postpone until the first weekend in April, Lee?? Others have said last weekend in March is out for them, too.
Darlene








[/quote]

How about early march Or even late feb. Dont forget we go to topsail in june.
[/quote]
OK. I looked at it, again, and March 9-11th would be a great weekend for me. If Jimmy's home, still, he has out of school for student/teacher holiday and teacher workday/student holiday on the 12th & 13th, due to the end of the nine weeks. Any taker for that weekend? He's right that it would be really nice and cool, and I sure would like to get Lee, Amy & Baby Bella on the road ASAP!! Think everybody could work that into their schedules??
Darlene


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

Any weekends that fall during March 1 - 15 and April 1 - 15 are not good for us (I'm an accountant and that's busy season, so I have to work on the weekends). Other than that, anytime is fine with us.

- Amy


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Looks like we have the place locked in, GA Veteran Memorial State Park.







Let's see if we can nail down the date. From what has been posted so far, let's look at these weekends. 3rd weekend of March or the 2nd or 3rd weekend of April. I am voting for the 3rd weekend of March, but any weekend is fine with me.









Leon


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I think the 3rd weekend in March would be better, temp-wise, but I'm okay with most any weekend, too. I'm just 80 miles from there.







Get a break, this time. 
Darlene


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

I vote for the third weekend in March also.

- Amy


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

This trip is only a maybe for us, Roy is going back to school we think, so it may limit how far we drive.

Donna


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Where is everybody? Helloooooooooo, it is mighty quite down here in the Southeast. Is everybody out camping?









Leon


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

wish we were. im at home cleaning up the house and yard for thanksgiving.
the IN-LAWS are coming this week. not sure why we clean up.
as only a few here know, after 18 years at my last job. they let me go a few weeks ago.
so thats why i've not been on much. they never gave me a ggod reason why..
my boss didnt like me much because i would not be his @ss kisser.

but life is great, i start a new job next monday very close to home.
i may not have 4 weeks off like before. so it will be ver hard to make too many week long trips like we have planned for next year.

but will will make the june rally and any weekend trip we can make.
so everyone take care .we will see all of you very soon

i want to wish all the SOUTHEAST GROUP A VERY HAPPY THANKSGIVING.
lamar


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Lamar,

Great news that you start Monday, BUT the only way to get a long vacation is between jobs!
I wish you great success!
We are camping this weekend, my nephews bought a small cabin in Maggie Valley, so we are off to Creekwood Farms campground in Waynesville (open all year) on Jonathan creek Wed-Sunday. Never stayed there, but looks good, and is near the family gathering at the cabin.
Linda has some really great photos of the Hard Labor sunrise over the water. I am working on getting them posted. 
Great Rally, Brian is already preparing for Topsail!

Dave,Linda and Brian


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> Where is everybody? Helloooooooooo, it is mighty quite down here in the Southeast. Is everybody out camping?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I vote for Huntsville for the 3rd week of March......Just kidding. That is when Jamie is due. Not sure if the parking lot of the hospital would appreciate a Southeastern Outbackers rally. But if we had any trouble with the security guards we could just send them by Zoom's TT for a calming drink.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

tidefan said:


> Where is everybody? Helloooooooooo, it is mighty quite down here in the Southeast. Is everybody out camping?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I vote for Huntsville for the 3rd week of March......Just kidding. That is when Jamie is due. Not sure if the parking lot of the hospital would appreciate a Southeastern Outbackers rally. But if we had any trouble with the security guards we could just send them by Zoom's TT for a calming drink.








[/quote]

Oh, wow!!
Okay.......best I'm figuring, the baby will be about 10 weeks old by Topsail. Plenty of time for Jamie to recover, you to train AJ not to do whatever negative thing he's gonna do to the new baby (they all do it, my brother bit me on the leg when my parents brought me home!







) and try to get a routine down. All us "aunts and uncles" will do everything possible to help with the baby, including keeping it!!!







We'll also be sure to give AJ lots and lots of attention (won't we guys?) so he won't feel left out. Hope AJ doesn't decide to run away from home when the new baby's born........the way that sport model runs, you'll never catch him!!








Give Jamie and AJ my love!
Darlene


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Oh, wow!!
Okay.......best I'm figuring, the baby will be about 10 weeks old by Topsail. Plenty of time for Jamie to recover, you to train AJ not to do whatever negative thing he's gonna do to the new baby (they all do it, my brother bit me on the leg when my parents brought me home!







) and try to get a routine down. All us "aunts and uncles" will do everything possible to help with the baby, including keeping it!!!







We'll also be sure to give AJ lots and lots of attention (won't we guys?) so he won't feel left out. Hope AJ doesn't decide to run away from home when the new baby's born........the way that sport model runs, you'll never catch him!!








Give Jamie and AJ my love!
Darlene








[/quote]

We are considering naming her Crawfish but think that one may be taken


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

tidefan said:


> Oh, wow!!
> Okay.......best I'm figuring, the baby will be about 10 weeks old by Topsail. Plenty of time for Jamie to recover, you to train AJ not to do whatever negative thing he's gonna do to the new baby (they all do it, my brother bit me on the leg when my parents brought me home!
> 
> 
> ...


We are considering naming her Crawfish but think that one may be taken








[/quote]
Oh, didn't know it was gonna be a girl!! She better be a tomboy, like I was, if she's gonna hang with big brother!!








Darlene


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> wish we were. im at home cleaning up the house and yard for thanksgiving.
> the IN-LAWS are coming this week. not sure why we clean up.
> as only a few here know, after 18 years at my last job. they let me go a few weeks ago.
> so thats why i've not been on much. they never gave me a ggod reason why..
> ...


Hey Lemur;

Sorry to hear about the old job, (_or the loss of vacation time {As appropriate.}_)








Congrats on the New one. I hope it is all that the other one wasn't.









A Happy Turkey Day to All!

Dave


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I would like to take this moment to wish everyone of the Southeastern Outbackers a very happy and thankful Thanksgiving. I am so thankful for just being a part of this great group. We have had a lot of memorable rallies and camping experiences together this past year. I want to thank all of you for allowing me and DW to be part of it.

I would also like the wish a happy Thanksgiving to Outbackers.com as a whole. Have a good Thanksgiving and don't eat to much, but if you do just loosen that belt a little and enjoy. Let's all be thankful for what we have.

Leon


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

tidefan said:


> We are considering naming her Crawfish but think that one may be taken


Erine, I feel honored, but that name has been copyrighted already.







"Tadpole" sounds like a good name.







You can borrow "Crawfish" if we can be honorary grandparents.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

HEY ERNIE, 
Why dont we have the rally in the hospital parking lot.
we will keep an eye on aj. coach jamie from the parking lot, as the medication starts to wear off.
have a large pot luck that night. that way you get a good meal.
gordon will tend bar , for that after" work" drink.
and you can sleep it off in a nice outback bed alone.

lamar


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Okay, gang!!
Leon "bumped" this. That means he's getting impatient and getting ready to make some definite plans, here!
We need to get this thing going here. Is everybody agreeable with the third weekend of March at Veterans Memorial State Park? If not, speak now, or forever hold your peace!!
That Saturday's St. Patrick's Day........we can all drink green beer!!







Also, I checked the campground, and they have a "premium campground" section and a "regular campground" section. I'm supposing that the "Premium campground" is on the water and the "regular campground" is not. There's 3 separate camping areas, one for tents. SO, if we want to get near the water, which I'm sure all of us do, we need to make a definite plan and get reservations, as there's only 24 sites near the water!!
Darlene


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

I don't think we will be able to make this one since it would be over 9 hours to get there. It looks like a great place though! We can only handle one LONG trip a year for now and that will be Topsail!

Ernie & Jamie- Congrats on the upcomng baby girl! I am sure Jamie is glad there will be a balance in the house and not all testesterone.









Dana


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Dana,

We totally understand. I know I could not drive 9 hrs just for a weekend.







By the time you got there and set up it would almost time to break down and leave.







We will see yall at the summer rally, if not sooner.









Leon


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

Me and my wife just bought an Outback, the dealer in Dothan, Al. told us about this organization so we are new to this. We would love to meet up with everyone at this rally in Ga., many of my camping friends have stayed at this park and they say it is great. We have camped at many state parks near there and they all have been great parks. Georgia State Parks are very nice and clean. Please let me know if this is a go and I will book the site.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

chbcso said:


> Me and my wife just bought an Outback, the dealer in Dothan, Al. told us about this organization so we are new to this. We would love to meet up with everyone at this rally in Ga., many of my camping friends have stayed at this park and they say it is great. We have camped at many state parks near there and they all have been great parks. Georgia State Parks are very nice and clean. Please let me know if this is a go and I will book the site.


Welcome! It would be great to have you. We are also going to topsail in june. Hope to see you there as well.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

chbcso,

Welcome to the site, and the Southeastern Outbackers! Congratulations on the new Outback. Looking forward to meeting you at the rallies.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Chbsco, welcome to Outbackers.com and the Southeastern Outbackers.







I bought my Outback in Panama City, but live close to Dothan. Dothan had the Outback I wanted but got a better deal on the same Outback in Panama City. So they just pulled the TT from Dothan to Panama City.







Same people own both dealerships.

The spring rally is a go. We just have not decided on the date yet. If you look back a few post you will see we are looking at the 3rd weekend of March or the 2nd or 3rd weekend of April. Just post as to which weekend would be best for you, and after all the votes are in we can lock down the date and start booking sites. Ask your camping friends to join us also. You do not have to own an Outback to attend our rallies. We have several SOB's (Some Other Brand) that attend our rallies. Everyone is welcome to come.

Don't over look the summer rally at Topsail.







It is the largest rally of the year. So far we have 30 Outbackers from 8 different states booked. It is a week long. If you can't stay the whole week, then come for as long as you can. But you need to go ahead and book your site, because sites at Topsail go fast.

Again welcome and hope to see you at the spring and summer rallies.









Leon


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the return messages....We are good on the 3rd weekend of March for Veterans Park. Topsail is just down the road and we could go to that too. We are looking foward to meeting everyone. I will get a picture posted soon too.


----------



## sew4fun5er (Aug 28, 2006)

Just recently joined this group and the idea of having an Outbackers Rally is a very exciting one. Count me in on the Spring Rally.

Lola

1996 F250 Longbed
2005 Outback 5er Sydney Edition


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

sew4fun5er,

Welcome to Outbackers.com and the Southeastern Outbackers.







Glad you are going to join us at the spring rally.







We have three weekends we are trying to decide on. They are the 3rd weekend of March, the 2nd weekend of April or the 3rd weekend of April. Which weekend would work best for you? Once we get all the input on the date we can start booking sites. Just keep an eye on this thread to know when to book your site.

We would also like to see you at the summer rally at Topsail State Park in Destin, FL.







The dates for it are 9-16 June. You can book your site for it now.







Come join us there if you can. The summer rally is the crown of our yearly rallies. You can get all the information for the summer rally on the 2007 Summer Rally thread. *Click here* We try to have 3 or 4 rallies a year, spring rally, summer rally, mid-summer rally, and a fall rally.

Where are you from? What part of the Southeast do you claim? Again welcome and look forward to seeing you at the spring rally.

Leon


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

So when is the rally?


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

freefaller25 said:


> I don't think we will be able to make this one since it would be over 9 hours to get there. It looks like a great place though! We can only handle one LONG trip a year for now and that will be Topsail!
> 
> Ernie & Jamie- Congrats on the upcomng baby girl! I am sure Jamie is glad there will be a balance in the house and not all testesterone.
> 
> ...


Dana, 
Sorry for the extremely late reply......You are absolutely right, Jamie is very much looking foreward to balancing out the testosterone......Not sure how it will affect AJ and me though..Hope ya'll have a great Christmas


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Ernie!
I bet little lady will hit the ground running like AJ!! Only difference is she will probably want to play dress-up and mess up clothes just as fast as AJ did running through mud puddles at Logan's Landing!!








Hope Jamie's doing well and Santa was good to you all!!
Darlene


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Is there a date on this rally yet? Brandon will have Spring Break March 16-25 so we are trying to decide where we can go....

Dana


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

OK everybody, I have locked in a date for the spring rally. It will be March 16-18 2007. I have updated the first post on this thread with all the information. We can start making our reservations now. When you make your reservation make sure you select the "Georgia Veterans Premium Campground". That will put you in a waterfront site. If you would like to ride the SAM Shortline on Saturday, March 17, you need to call the number on the first post. There web site says you can order tickets online but I could never figure it out. If you do let me know how you did it. Me and Margaret are planning on taking the ride. She has never rode on a train before, and I think it will be fun.

Leon


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Ok, we rearranged and changed and we will be there. We will be there the 16th-18th and then head down to Topsail the 18-21st, then we will stop in Huntsville on the way back home.

Dana


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

That's great Dana. Glad yall are going to be able to make it.









I have made my reservations, ee4308 has made his, and if Tony and Dana have made theirs, that only leaves 17 premium sites (waterfront) left. So you better make your reservation before all the waterfront sites are gone.









Leon


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Leon,
Just signed us up for a premium site type 11, hope it's on the lake. We will probably arrive at 10 PM as usual unless we can get an early start! Ha!
Looking froward to the first rally of the year. We will probably camp before then, don't know where. probably Bald Ridge (Corps CG) on Lake Lanier if they ever get any water!
Thanks for putting this together, not too far for us if we can beat the traffic.
Looking forward to the train ride on Saturday.

Dave, Linda and Brian


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

outbackgeorgia said:


> Leon,
> Just signed us up for a premium site type 11, hope it's on the lake. We will probably arrive at 10 PM as usual unless we can get an early start! Ha!
> 
> Looking forward to the train ride on Saturday.
> ...


Glad to hear yall are coming. The premium site (site type 11) are on the waterfront, so you are good to go.







Me and Margaret are also looking forward to the train ride.







We will see yall there.

That leaves 16 waterfront sites. Better get yours while they still last.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

were in as of today. i made reservations too.
i cant wait. 
dave i hope you make it this time before 10 pm.

see you guys soon, campingnut18.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

We got 5 sign on so far. Let's go people and get your reservations in.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm in!! Can't wait to catch me some bream!!








Darlene


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Does this park have full hook ups? I can't find anything about it on the site. Maybe I am just blind?









Dana


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

freefaller25 said:


> Does this park have full hook ups? I can't find anything about it on the site. Maybe I am just blind?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Dana it doesn't. They do have one of the biggest and nicest dump stations I have seen. It has two lanes so there isn't any waiting. I think there are not full hookups at any Georgia State Park.

Leon


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

We are in, just reserved a site. They have a dump station not full hook-ups.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome aboard chbcso.







But there dump station is two lane with plenty of room to get into. It looked brand new to me.









Leon


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

Crawfish,
If you go to the bottom of the home page you will see a hyperlink to the SAM Train. You can click on that link and it will take you to the home page of the train, you can order train tickets there. If you need any other help just let me know, we use the Ga. Park web site all the time. We do alot of camping in Georgia.



















Crawfish said:


> OK everybody, I have locked in a date for the spring rally. It will be March 16-18 2007. I have updated the first post on this thread with all the information. We can start making our reservations now. When you make your reservation make sure you select the "Georgia Veterans Premium Campground". That will put you in a waterfront site. If you would like to ride the SAM Shortline on Saturday, March 17, you need to call the number on the first post. There web site says you can order tickets online but I could never figure it out. If you do let me know how you did it. Me and Margaret are planning on taking the ride. She has never rode on a train before, and I think it will be fun.
> 
> Leon


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

chbcso said:


> Crawfish,
> If you go to the bottom of the home page you will see a hyperlink to the SAM Train. You can click on that link and it will take you to the home page of the train, you can order train tickets there. If you need any other help just let me know, we use the Ga. Park web site all the time. We do alot of camping in Georgia.


Thanks chbcso. The other day when I was in the SAM web site it didn't have that hyperlink displayed where you could order tickets, or either didn't see it. Anyway I see it now. Thanks again.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

welocme chbcso,
leon has started another great rally here.
now all i need to do is get the lazy georgia folks going here......(dont let dave and i be the only ones)
come on now , if i can do it anyone can.
get off your lazy duffs and book this trip.









if im correct here, 2007 will be the 3rd year for the southeast outbackers rally's.
each year keeps getting better and better. 
i have met so many great camping friends with this group.
and cant wait to get out and meet more.








campingnut


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

This sounds fun. We are new members to this site and we were wondering how these rallies work. Do we sign up ourselves for the camping reservation with the state park? What about the train ride... is anyone booking a group reservation? If so, how do you sign up for that? Also, we were wondering if all of us were going to be in the same area (do you tell them when you register that you are with the rally?). 
Thanks!

Outback DeLand


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Outback DeLand said:


> This sounds fun. We are new members to this site and we were wondering how these rallies work. Do we sign up ourselves for the camping reservation with the state park? What about the train ride... is anyone booking a group reservation? If so, how do you sign up for that? Also, we were wondering if all of us were going to be in the same area (do you tell them when you register that you are with the rally?).
> Thanks!
> 
> Outback DeLand


Outback DeLand,

Welcome to the site. Glad you are interested in the rallies. Check the first page of this thread. You should be able to get all the info you need there. If not PM Crawfish and he can fill you in. Again, welcome to the site.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Outback DeLand said:


> This sounds fun. We are new members to this site and we were wondering how these rallies work. Do we sign up ourselves for the camping reservation with the state park? What about the train ride... is anyone booking a group reservation? If so, how do you sign up for that? Also, we were wondering if all of us were going to be in the same area (do you tell them when you register that you are with the rally?).
> Thanks!
> 
> Outback DeLand


Welcome to Outbackers.com Deland. Glad you are interested in the spring rally. Let me see if I can answer your questions. Like ee4308 said, the first post on this thread has all the info you need, but for your first question, yes you make the reservation yourself. The train ride is the same way, you sign up for yourself. There is no group reservation. If you book a train ride please follow the directions on the first post. When you book your site with the state park make sure you book a "Premium Site". All the premium sites are waterfront and all in a row, so yes we will be all together.

If you have anymore questions or need help with anything just let me know. Hope to see you at the spring rally.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Welcome aboard!

So, how many we gots signed up now? Start a list?

Carmen


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Did some research on the SAM Shortline, and this is the fare structure. You can get a discount for 20 or more:
http://samshortline.com/net/content/item.a...s=5589.0.3.1144
This is the schedule for March 17, 2007:
http://samshortline.com/net/calendar/detai...114191.0.0.1144
Hope this helps!
Also, note: For your safety, FLIP FLOPS and sandals without back straps are not allowed on the train.
Darlene


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

So far we have:
Crawfish
ee4308
Freefaller
Outbackgeorgia
Campingnut
Sglady
Chbcso
Outback Deland

I will keep an updated list on the first post.
Let's go people and get those reservations. This is going to be a fun spring rally.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I plan to pick up my rig, next weekend, after my truck's repairs are finished, and will try to go through Veteran's Memorial Park and take some pics. If it's like it used to be, you guys will really be pleased.







I'm sure it hasn't changed that much, unless it was for the better, as this is a very popular fishing place, and Lake Blackshear is just gorgeous!!
Darlene


----------



## sew4fun5er (Aug 28, 2006)

Reservations are made for a Type 11 site. Looking forward to meeting all of you.
Lola


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome aboard Lola.







Glad you are going to be able to make it. Look forward to meeting you.

List is updated.









Leon


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

We finally got around to booking for the weekend of the 16th.

We are going to skip on the train though. To long a trip for three small boys.

Looking forward to seeing all of you.

Jim


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Glad to see Lola and Doft have joined the rally!! Looking forward to seeing you all there!
Darlene


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

We haven't decided on the train yet either. We may skip it since we have a 3 yr old. I don't think he would enjoy sitting still for that long. The 7 yr old has ridden many trains so maybe he won't get too mad.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm skipping the train, too, Dana. I think Jimmy would rather go fishing/ride his bike/play with the other kids, than ride the train all day.







He'd probably get cranky. 
Darlene


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

My brother just reserved a spot and is going to bring his family also. He is what everyone in the Outbackers calls an S.O.B. (Some Other Brand), but he is excited to go and meet everyone. I checked the Veterans Web Site today and there were only 7 spots left. If there are more people wanting to go then they better get them quickly or they will be in the back of the campground. See ya'll soon...


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

chbcso, your brothers family is more than welcome.







You don't have to own an Outback to be an Outbacker. This rally will be here before we know it, but it's still not soon enough for me.









Leon


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

My DW looked into Topsail for the rally when she asked me today if I wanted to go. She said there were no available sites as of 1pm when she checked







. We are considering doing this rally in GA if someone decides on the dates. We will definately consider it and try for a Friday thru Monday weekend thing. I'll keep checking in on the progress of the organization of the dates.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Noble Eagle!
Here's the info on this!! It's the first post in the thread, BTW.
The location for the Spring Rally is GA Veteran Memorial State Park in Cordele, GA.

GA Veteran Memorial State Park, Cordele, GA

Date: March 16-18 2007

Reservations can be made on the GA Veteran Memorial State Park web site. Just click on the above link.

I'll be going this weekend, and make pics of the sites, lake, everything. It's beautiful and great fishing!! Book a premium site.....they're waterfront, and we're all trying to get waterfront, or in the premium section. There should be plenty of sites left!!
Darlene


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The Reveries are in...

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Nick, glad you and the family will be able to make it. I was hoping yall could work out your schedule. I know how hard that can be sometimes. Can't wait to see everybody again.









NobleEagle, like Darlene said, all the info for this rally is on the first post of the thread. If you have any questions or need any help just let me or Darlene know. Hope yall will be able to make it.









Leon


----------



## oshields (May 3, 2005)

We're in...15-18!!! Let us know what we need to bring. Can't wait!!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

oshields said:


> We're in...15-18!!! Let us know what we need to bring. Can't wait!!


I though you brought everything but the kitchen sink anyway, just kidding. Tommy glad yall can make it. Me and Margaret are coming in on the 15th also. We are going to try to get everybody's site Friday morning if the rangers will let us. That way we can get the best sites for everyone. See yall there.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Does that make 11 now?

Crawfish
ee4308
Freefaller
OutbackGA
sgalady
Outback Deland
chbcso
chbcso's brother
Oshields
Reverie
Campingnut18

Is that everyone?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> We're in...15-18!!! Let us know what we need to bring. Can't wait!!


I though you brought everything but the kitchen sink anyway, just kidding. Tommy glad yall can make it. Me and Margaret are coming in on the 15th also. We are going to try to get everybody's site Friday morning if the rangers will let us. That way we can get the best sites for everyone. See yall there.

Leon








[/quote]

I was gonna say the same thing, Leon, but you beat me to it!! That's some reputation you have there, Tommy!! How much DOES you camper weigh empty/loaded??








Glad you can make it, too!!









NOTE TO EVERYONE!! IF YOU'RE INTERESTED IN THIS, THERE ARE ONLY FOUR MORE PREMIUM SITES (ON THE WATER WITH US) LEFT!!! MAKE YOUR RESERVATIONS IF YOU WANT TO BE THERE!!
Darlene


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> Does that make 11 now?
> 
> Crawfish
> ee4308
> ...


I think you missed a couple.







I have the updated list on the first post.









Leon


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm really getting ready for this rally!! Sent an e-mail to my cousin, Gene, to see if they want to join us for this rally, as well. He's originally from where I live, so he might enjoy coming down this way.
Bought all the kiddies glow-in-the-dark necklaces and bracelets, tonight. Couldn't resist. Jimmy wanted one, so you KNOW I gotta get some for the rest of the kids. We can keep up with them in the dark, that way!








Looking forward to driving up, tomorrow morning and taking pics. Will report back when I return!
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, everyone!
Well, I made my venture to GA Vet. Memorial. Man, was I surprised!! It's really changed alot, since I was there.......ummm.......many years ago. The Lake Blackshear Resort is IN the state park, but is totally separate. I met a fellow OBer, there, who lives only 10-20 mins. away from there, and talked with him, and told him about the site, the rally, etc. He seemed very interested. I seemed very interested in the STEAKS he was grilling!!







I found out that the "premium" sites are 1-28, waterfront sites, and that they are spread all along the waterfront. Some of us may want to get a regular site, in the area we decide to use. The playground (very small) is in camping area #1, and there's a picnic shelter in that area, as well. First come, first serve basis, with no fee. The other picnic shelter in the campground is not usable, according to management. There are 4 reservable picnic shelters near the front, reservable for $50. I was advised, by mgmt., that if we want to reserve one, we need to do it right away, as they book up early.
Crawfish plans to be there on Thursday. He CAN get your camping site for you, but you will have to send him your reservation # and it MUST be paid in advance. I talked with mgmt. and a ranger to verify this. That will be no problem, so he can group us in the best places he thinks will work out.
As far as a clubhouse, it is managed by the Lake Blackshear Resort (www.lakeblackshearresort.com). They also have a marina with boat rentals, including pontoon boats, by the hour, 1/2 day, full day, etc. Some of us may want to get together and rent one?? Just a thought. Also, guys........hang on.........they have a GOLF COURSE at the resort. There ya go, ladies......the guys are "tied up" for the weekend!! LOL.
Wonder if Tommy has room in his Rockwood for golf clubs!!







BTW, Tommy, there were SEVERAL Rockwood campers there, so you won't be alone, believe me!!
I sent the pics to Leon (haven't learned how to post them, yet), and you'll be able to tell from them that it's pretty wooded/shaded. Jimmy's standing on one of the vacant sites (#27), just so you'll get an idea of the size/proximity to the water. The fishing dock is very nice, too. The roads are paved, but the sites are gravel/sand and very level, from what I could tell. They should be.....the park's been there forever (I, personally, was there 40 yrs. ago). 
Striplings General Store is across the road from the entrance, and they have the best smoked sausage you'll ever put in your mouth. I bought 3# of mild, as I was leaving. There's also one over on GA 300, as well. They have a full meat market, BTW. 
I checked the comfort stations (Jimmy checked the men's) and I have to say they were spotless, and the CG was packed to the gills. I think the only site that was vacant was the one that I took the pic of. There were two curtained showers with tile seats at the end away from the shower head, and three toilet stalls in each. Take a pair of flip flops and you're in business!!
The lakeside beach will be open starting mid-March. There's a nature trail, military museum, airplane and armament display and 18 hole disc gof course. If you have your own boat, you can bring it. There's a public boat ramp. 
PET OWNERS: Pets must be kept on a 6' leash. 
INSECT REPELLENT: BRING IT!!







Not enough cold hours has resulted in monster mosquitoes, already. Pray for freezing temps for awhile to kill some of them down!! We were there, near dusk, and I got my first bite of the season.
I met one of the rangers, a campground host, etc., and was treated very nicely. They allowed me into the CG section, which IS GATED and closed 10 PM to 7 AM. 
If I didn't cover anything and you need to know, just ask, and I'll try to find out.








Darlene


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Here are some of the pictures Darlene took this weekend of the park. I am not going to post all of them. There is a link at the bottom to see all the pictures.


















































If you want to see the rest of the pictures click here

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI!
I was looking at a review of this park and came across this: https://www.ganet.org/dnr/parks_ecommerce/f...s/memberapp.cgi
With this, you get LOTS of discounts, free tickets on SAM Shortline RR, 10% off campsites in state parks, etc., depending on the level of membership you get.
Thought it was worth sharing, as it's early in the season!! It says on the site for 2006, but I'm sure it will be updated soon!
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Leon,
You and I keep "bumping"







this rally!! Sure am glad we're getting some cool weather coming through to hopefully kill off a few of those megamonster mosquitoes I saw at GA Vets!! My truck and OB look SO pretty







back in my yard!! Having that Reese Dual Cam HP Sway outfit sure saved the day on my way back, Sunday!! The OB just tagged along like a little puppy dog!!








Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Good news!!








We're getting two nights of sub-freezing temps!! Mosquito killers!! YEA!!








I think with the layout of this park, we'll have a really good time......lots of good fishing areas, etc., that are safe for small kids as well, and the playground being inside the gated campground. I'll even move to an off-water site, if needed to help get us more in a closer area. You're near the water, whether you're actually on the water, or not, in Campground #1 and #2, especially #1, where the picnic shelter is, as well as the playground.
Darlene


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

i have a free pass for the train ride.
the first person to email me can have it.

campingnut18


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

campingnut18 said:


> i have a free pass for the train ride.
> the first person to email me can have it.
> 
> campingnut18


Hi, Lamar!!
Did you do the friends of the park membership? I have thought of doing it. Which one did you do, if so?
Darlene









Also, 
A reminder to everyone!! Don't forget to send your reservation # to Leon so he can get your spot for you and put us all together!!
Darlene


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I have been gone to Savannah, GA for the last few days getting our daughter, son-in-law, and two grandkids moved in over there. They were stationed in Germany for the last 3 years and have been transfered to Hunter Army Air Field in Savannah. Now that they are tucked in and doing fine, so lets get back to the spring rally.

For the potluck on Saturday, I think we need to keep it simple because some of us are going on the train ride that day and it will not get back until around 4:30 pm. So why don't we just do hamburgers, hot dogs, ribs, and the normal sides, nothing fancy. Don't forget your White Elephant gift. For the new ones coming to this rally, what we do is buy a gift for each adult not more than $10 and it needs to be camping related if possible. If you do not want to participate that is OK too. It is just something we do at every rally.

Do we want to do the pot luck breakfast on Sunday? If we do lets keep it simple also, because everybody will be getting ready to head back home.

If you want me to get your site Friday morning before you arrive, so we can all be grouped together please either PM me or email me your reservation number or your last name. They can not let me hold your site without one of those. My email address is *[email protected]*

Anything else? Now is the time to speak up.

We will see everybody there.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

A good idea to keep things simple, since I think most everybody's going on the train ride. Jimmy thinks he wants to do the train ride, too. Michael is planning, I think, to join us, as well. White elephant?? Wouldn't miss it!! We MIGHT want to include some of Stripling's smoked link sausage in the menu somewhere, as well, Leon. Um-Um-GOOD!!







We can decide on breakfast Friday night, probably. I'm looking forward to a nice campfire.








Glad you got those chilluns taken care of!! You don't love them much, do you??








Darlene


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

leon the pot luck sounds good to me too. 
we should ask around friday about breakfast...
keep it simple.....so most of us can RELAX....

ga dave took the free train ride.
yes darlene i got it free when i signed up for the friends of ga state parks.
you get a free night of camping and 10% of anything at the camp stores.
all for $40.00 or if over age 65 you get it for $20.00

we need a count down, i cant wait..
lamar


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

freefaller25 said:


> Ok, we rearranged and changed and we will be there. We will be there the 16th-18th and then head down to Topsail the 18-21st, then we will stop in Huntsville on the way back home.
> 
> Dana


Dana,
Too bad you can't rearrange again, and be at Tyndall AFB on the 24th!!
http://tyndall.schultzairshows.com/
Darlene


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow Darlene! I am sure the kids would love that! Too Bad Brandon will be back at school that week.









Dana


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Getting ready for this rally, guys and gals!!







I know it's overshadowed by the "Super Rally" at TopSail, but, it's a great time for us to relax, enjoy each others company, BREAK IN CRAWFISH'S NEW OB







(Yep, I heard he and Margaret were volunteering to host all the kids overnight!







). I just wanta SEE the monster thing!!!







Hope everybody's e-mailing their reservation #s to Leon, so he can reserve your space. The manager and ranger stressed that he had to have the reservation #s, Last Name and that the reservation was paid in full.
Can't wait to see everyone!!








Darlene


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Here is an aerial view of GA Veterans Memorial Park.










Leon


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, with all this subfreezing temps we're having, I think the need for mosquito repellent will be greatly decreased.








I think those critters are freezing their butts off!!








Darlene


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Not very much longer for this gathering.... Just like 26 days....

So, how many are signed up ... lucky 13!!! We're dragging out some of our green Christmas lights, green margaritas, etc.

Carmen


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

campingnut18 said:


> Not very much longer for this gathering.... Just like 26 days....
> 
> So, how many are signed up ... lucky 13!!! We're dragging out some of our green Christmas lights, green margaritas, etc.
> 
> Carmen


I've got 4 buckets of margarita mix I picked up the other day. A store was discontinuing it. Just gotta pick up the tequila, now.








Darlene


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

sgalady said:


> Not very much longer for this gathering.... Just like 26 days....
> 
> So, how many are signed up ... lucky 13!!! We're dragging out some of our green Christmas lights, green margaritas, etc.
> 
> Carmen


I've got 4 buckets of margarita mix I picked up the other day. A store was discontinuing it. Just gotta pick up the tequila, now.








Darlene








[/quote]

Yes, a "Virgin" Margarita just doesn't sound as alluring, does it?

Reverie


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Reverie said:


> Not very much longer for this gathering.... Just like 26 days....
> 
> So, how many are signed up ... lucky 13!!! We're dragging out some of our green Christmas lights, green margaritas, etc.
> 
> Carmen


I've got 4 buckets of margarita mix I picked up the other day. A store was discontinuing it. Just gotta pick up the tequila, now.








Darlene








[/quote]

Yes, a "Virgin" Margarita just doesn't sound as alluring, does it?

Reverie
[/quote]
Well, not to me, but Jimmy wants to try some of the mix. He begged me to open a bucket. Saw the calorie content and said, "no, you can try some at the rally!". He'd have drank the whole bucket, if he liked it!








Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just wondering if everyone is planning on doing the train ride. Haven't purchased tickets, myself, but didn't want to be the only one left at the campground!








Darlene


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I think only a few are taking the SAM Shortline, the rest will be staying at the campground or visiting local attractions. I know some will be watching the RC airplanes they have on the weekends.

Leon


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

These are the names with reservations numbers I have received so far.

ee4308
Freefaller
Campingnut
Sgalady
Chbcso
Chbeso's brother
Sew4fun5er

If you want me to get your site on Friday morning so we can be all together, please send me your reservation number by email or PM. They will let us hold the site for you until you get there. My email address is *[email protected]*.

Leon


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey, Leon.

The Reverie's and the O'Shields are both scheduled to attend as well. I don't think either one of us will use the railway though.

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

we wont be taking the train ride. would love too.
it just takes up most of the day.
but i do want to go to the warner robins air museum. i checked and its free,
just not sure how far from the campground it will be.

lamar


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

According to my map program its 61.5 miles


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I think the Warner-Robins Air Museum could be a different trip. I would LOVE to go. One of my old airplanes (an F-16) is there. Not far away is an airplane (a C-124) my Father used to pilot.

Very cool...

Reverie


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

When I checked this morning, there were no sites left available online for the full time.







They still haven't let Pat know if she can have the time off







, but I guess it no longer matters







. I'll keep checking just in case someone cancels and she gets the day off. In case we don't make it... Have a great time everyone, We'll be missing you.

Dave


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Dreamtimers said:


> When I checked this morning, there were no sites left available online for the full time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave,
Don't fret. Two things could happen between now and then. #1 I'm putting my OB up for sale, so it may sell before then; #2 You're welcome to the bunkroom (I'll put Jimmy on the couch), if a spot doesn't come up and I still have my OB.
Darlene


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

Ok,

Were getting pretty close, so I'll throw in my 2 cents.

Striplings sausage with the usual sides for a potluck breakfast sounds good to us.
A simple pot luck for Saturday night (hamburgers, hotdogs, usual sides, etc.) also sounds good.

A small collection from everyone and some group shopping might be a good way to handle breakfast and maybe dinner too? Thoughts anyone? Striplings is just across the road and has a meat counter and other groceries.

We are not taking the train ride on Saturday, so we'll be around the park.

Also, I just got a phone call and a post card with a new reservation number from the Ga State Park folks. Apparently there was a rate change. Don't know if this will happen to the rest of you or not.

Leon, I just sent you my most recent reservation info.

Looking forward to the first camping trip of the year!!

See everyone soon!

Jim


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Doft said:


> Ok,
> 
> Were getting pretty close, so I'll throw in my 2 cents.
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me Jim. I think that might be a good idea for the meat, buns and chips, etc. The condiments and other stuff can be handled by everybody bringing some. As for breadfast, that would be good for the meat. I think everybody will have plenty of everything else.

I have yet to get a post card from Ga State Parks. That doesn't mean I wouldn't.

I think I have everybodies reservation number that is coming in on Friday. Everybody be safe and we will see you at the rally.

Leon


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

How would I get there from KY and traveling on to Santa Rosa Beach FL...or would it even be worth my drive??? Could some tell me the logists of the trip so that I can see if and how far out of my way it would be.We have res starting at Topsail on Sunday March 18 - April 2, and would love to meet up with some of you all, I would be leaving from Taylor Mill KY 41015 and going to Topsail Hill @ Santa Rosa...is anyone good at planning driving directions if so bring it on....
Stephanie


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

kywoman said:


> How would I get there from KY and traveling on to Santa Rosa Beach FL...or would it even be worth my drive??? Could some tell me the logists of the trip so that I can see if and how far out of my way it would be.We have res starting at Topsail on Sunday March 18 - April 2, and would love to meet up with some of you all, I would be leaving from Taylor Mill KY 41015 and going to Topsail Hill @ Santa Rosa...is anyone good at planning driving directions if so bring it on....
> Stephanie


Hi Stephanie,

First off, Me, DW, and Freefaller from Tenn will be at Topsail starting on the 18th for a few days also. Glad you will be there. Was you planning on attending the spring rally at GA Vet Mem State Park in Cordele, GA? If you are, I hope you have a reservation because the park is sold out unless they have a cancellation. If you don't have a reservation and you just want to meet us there on Sunday the 18th and follow us down to Topsail just PM me and maybe we can work out the details. We are not planning on leaving GA Vet Mem State Park until around noon on the 18th.

Ok, here is the route I would take if you are going to the spring rally or you just want to meet us there on the 18th. Take I-75 all the way to Cordele, GA and then Hwy 280 E to GA Vet Mem State Park. From there you can follow us down to Topsail.

If you are going straight to Topsail, then this is the route I would take.

I-75 to Atlanta
From Atlanta take I-85 South to I-185
I-185 S to Columbus, GA
From Columbus take Hwy 431 S to Dothan, AL
From Dothan take Hwy 231 S to I-10 W
I-10 W to De Funiak Springs
From De Funiak take Hwy 331 S to Hwy 98 
Hwy 98 W to Hwy 30A

It is 4 lane all the way to 331. 331 is two lane all the way to 98, which is only about 30 miles.

Once you get on Hwy 98 W it is only about 5-6 miles to Hwy 30A where you will be turning left onto 30A. Topsail will be about 1/4 mile down 30A on the right.

Be careful and we will see you soon.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just a note about the SAM Shortline RR: Due to the extensive damage in Americus, it didn't run yesterday. It wasn't scheduled to run today, and isn't scheduled to run until next Saturday, if then. I'd advise checking back with the toll-free #, if you plan to ride it.
Americus, as you probably know, has been declared in a state of emergency, with curfews, etc. Not trying to make light of the Enterprise situation, at all, but their hospital was damaged, and won't be habitable for at least 3 months, and, from the news, it's a mess.








Can you imagine that a cancelled check from an Enterprise bank was found in Americus, by one of the victims??
It's unreal!!








Hope Eugene's son and all affected are doing okay! Certainly keeping them in my prayers!
Darlene


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Was it ever decided if we are doing any potlucks on this trip? Just checking...trying to plan our menu!


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm not sure who's running this show but let's definitely do a potluck Sat nite. The usual?

C-


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

*Women!*







You have to show them everything.







Just kidding, don't get mad. If you look back on post #96, the pot luck was discussed. Let's just do something simple like hamburgers, hotdogs, country ribs, and the usual sides. Jim mentioned an idea about everybody pitching in and going just across the road to that great meat market and get all the meat for the pot lucks. Sounds good to me.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> *Women!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Leon,
We won't get mad. You MEN do a great job of cooking, every time!!







We WOMEN just throw a little side stuff together!!







Why would we get mad at that??








Darlene


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

tommy and i may do a little dutch oven peach cobblers.
well that is, if i can stay off the kool-aid .

campingnut


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

campingnut18 said:


> tommy and i may do a little dutch oven peach cobblers.
> well that is, if i can stay off the kool-aid .
> 
> campingnut


Our local "Fred's" has the dutch ovens and frying pans on sale. BTW, I've got two buckets of kool-aid in my fridge, already. Just gotta pick up a bottle to make it better!!








Darlene


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

If you are partaking in the White Elephant, don't forget your gift. Remember $10 or less and camping related.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> If you are partaking in the White Elephant, don't forget your gift. Remember $10 or less and camping related.
> 
> Leon


OK!! The white elephant!!! I've got plenty of white elephant thingies!! (That means I buy more than I need and just stockpile them!)







I really should load my OB down and have a yard sale!!















Darlene


----------



## sew4fun5er (Aug 28, 2006)

Is a campfire for the group in order for Saturday night??? If so I can bring wood for the fire. Looking very forward to this outing so we can meet other Outbackers.

Lola


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

sew4fun5er said:


> Is a campfire for the group in order for Saturday night??? If so I can bring wood for the fire. Looking very forward to this outing so we can meet other Outbackers.
> 
> Lola


Lola, yes there will be a campfire Thursday night, Friday night, and Saturday Night.







Can't wait.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Like you, Lola, I'm looking forward to meeting some new OBers. I used to travel solo, myself. Now, my youngest son accompanies me. Good for you, that you are independent enough to do what you want to do!!








Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Gang, just a warning that it's YELLOW down here, so if you're prone to allergies from pollen, bring your favorite antihistamine!! My silver car and white over silver truck are YELLOW, for sure, and everything's in bloom. Sure is pretty, though, and I'm SURE it's gonna be beautiful at the lake. Can hardly wait!!







Good news is the cold snaps we had killed off some of the skeeters!!








Darlene


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

i cant wait. let's go now.
i guess i wont be able to swim in the lake this weekend.
its going to cool off for the weekend a little.
friday 64h 35 l 
saturday 56 h 40l sunny 
sunday 62 f 40l sunny

cross our fingers the rain will move out thursday.

i think a few of us are bringing fire wood .
now as i know it , the plans are to buy the meat next to the campground for the pot luck.
we will bring mac and cheese and a desert. 
i think plans are to do pot luck breakfast saturday ( if people still want too?)
and do the white elephant after the pot luck saturday.

if i missed or am wrong please feel free to jump in.

if you want crawfish to get your site make sure you have emailed him your info.

thanks, campingnut


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Leon, do you have my info to get my site?

I think we will bring baked beans and a desert...


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

freefaller25 said:


> Leon, do you have my info to get my site?
> 
> I think we will bring baked beans and a desert...


I've got it.







You are good to go. You all be careful coming down and we will see you at the rally.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I think I'm bringing either baked Ruffles or a hashbrown casserole (with fat-free soups/fat-free cheese in it), 2 gallons tea (with sweet'n'low or Splenda in it), hamburgers/hotdogs/buns for the potluck. Probably do a hashbrown casserole for breakfast and some drinks. We'll possibly have Michael and his girlfriend, Jenn, with her, too. 
Darlene


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks Leon! It's about a 9 hour drive for us, so we are leaving Thursday night. We will drive maybe 4 hours and then stop and do the rest Friday morning. We can't wait!!!

Dana


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

So far, here is the list of people I have reservations numbers on.

Sew4fun5er
Freefaller
Chbcso
Chbcso's brother
Sgalady
Campingnut
Reverie
Outbackgeorgia
ee4308
Doft

If anybody else wants me to get their site for them on Friday morning, please either PM or email me your reservation number. I will need it before Thursday, because we are leaving Thursday morning for the rally.

Leon


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

O.K., I'll admit it. We are some of "THOSE" parents. You know, the sort of parent that is constantly flogging their kids latest fund raisers. If you hate this than disregard this. BUT, if you desire some nice Girl Scout Cookies we have all types, all quantities and we will be happy, dare I say "Delirious" to deliver them to you at the Southeastern Outbackers 2007 Spring Rally.

Come on, you know you can't live without your Thin Mints!

Something tells me I know what our White Elephant gifts are going to be.

Reverie


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Reverie said:


> O.K., I'll admit it. We are some of "THOSE" parents. You know, the sort of parent that is constantly flogging their kids latest fund raisers. If you hate this than disregard this. BUT, if you desire some nice Girl Scout Cookies we have all types, all quantities and we will be happy, dare I say "Delirious" to deliver them to you at the Southeastern Outbackers 2007 Spring Rally.
> 
> Come on, you know you can't live without your Thin Mints!
> 
> ...


Please bring your cookies, Reverie. I buy them, and Hershey's kisses (when the kisses are on clearance after a holiday) and freeze them. Then, I pull out a couple at a time and let them melt in my mouth. Helps when I get those chocolate urges we ladies are so prone to. Bring some Thin Mints and some shortbread cookies. I'll give some to my neighbors that are shut-ins. They love them!! You bring your GS cookies, and I'll bring my yard sale camping items. Between the two of us, we'll be the most avoided people there.








Darlene


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Bring them on Nick. I know me and Margaret like the Thin Mints and the ones that have the chocolate on top, I can't remember the name of them. I will ask Margaret tonight the name of them and let you know.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

its ok nick as long as you dont wear that silly green outfit.
i dont think my heart could stan seeing you in it.
















lamar


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> its ok nick as long as you dont wear that silly green outfit.
> i dont think my heart could stan seeing you in it.
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe Jimmy will let him borrow his St. Patty's hat!! It'd look just fine!!








Darlene


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey Leon!!! I cant wait for Topsail and to meet everyone. I got my DW to admit the other night that we should have bought an Outback. I love it when I'm right!!! It dont happen often.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

That's the name of the. Samoas.







Thanks Darlene.









And don't you know, when we are camping at a rally no one is on a diet. My doc told me the same thing, *"Leon you have to lose some weight"*.







So I will be going on a diet after we get back from the rally and other adventures we have planned that next week.







I didn't want to mention going to Topsail with Tony, Dana and the kids.







Oh, I was not going to say that. Oh well.









Leon











Fourwinds said:


> Hey Leon!!! I cant wait for Topsail and to meet everyone. I got my DW to admit the other night that we should have bought an Outback. I love it when I'm right!!! It dont happen often.


Dustin, I think everybody has ants in there pants about going to Topsail.







It will be here before we know it. We are going to have a blast. The rangers knew we were there last year, but this year we are going to drive them crazy. They will never forget us. You know the Southeastern Outbackers always leaves their mark at each rally.









When you get the DW to admit they are wrong about anything, we have won one small victory.







I hope Margaret doesn't read this.









Leon


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Nick, I'm sure we will get some cookies too!

Leon, do you think I am going to make you gain or something? Thanks...







I have lost about 10 pounds since last year...maybe the rally won't fatten me back up. We have the camper packed with food and we are so ready to pull out!


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

only 2 more days!!!!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

freefaller25 said:


> Leon, do you think I am going to make you gain or something? Thanks...


I don't need any help with that at all, I do a real good job of putting on weight myself.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

IT'S RALLY TIME...




































i will see you around the fire.
be safe. 
lamar


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

See you all Friday....sometime!

Dave and Linda


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I will be leaving in the morning. Everybody be careful coming in and I will see yall at GA Vet Mem. WhoooHooo









Leon


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Hope you all have a GREAT time!







Have a cold one for us. Wish we could be there.























Dave


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Have a safe trip everyone! We are leaving after school to drive part of the way, and the we will see you all tomorrow sometime!

Dana


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

we are on the way but stuck in traffic on the south side of atlanta. we won't be there till around 6.

Dana


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Have a safe trip everyone!








Looking forward to some good stories and photos upon your return


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow! What a nice rally! We had lots of fun, good food, and visiting by the campfire. Now we are off to Topsail with Leon and Margaret for a few days. Oh, and since our exciting news of an upcoming baby is out if you all want to go guess what we are having in our online baby pool go to http://www.expectnet.com/games/BabyDurfee I told Leon if he won he could park his camper in our driveway for a week to change diapers for me.









Also if you want to see our pictures go to our website. http://www.babyhomepages.net/durfee/

Dana


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

we had a great time at the spring rally.
glad to meet all the new folks. hope to see them at the summer rally.
here are some picture we took.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...m&album=637

see you soon, lamar


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Lamar,
Thanks for the great pics!! I really missed being there, but the pics made me feel better!! Looks like everybody had a great time!!








Darlene


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

freefaller25 said:


> I told Leon if he won he could park his camper in our driveway for a week to change diapers for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dana, thanks but no thanks.







I will let Tony handle all the messy stuff.







I guessed a girl. I don't know how all of you are going to be able to stay sane not knowing what you are going to have. I hope it is a girl, I know thats what you are wishing for.









It was a great rally. Got to meet a lot of new Outbackers.







The food was too good, I think I gained 10lbs, starting my diet tomorrow.







I have some picture of the train ride, S.A.M. Shortline, it was a fun trip. I will post them after I finish this post. Can't wait to see everybody at Topsail in a couple of months.









Leon


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

Leon, glad you and Margaret made it back safe and sound. 
We had a great time at the rally, didn't we!


















Gilligan


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Gilligan, I hope you stayed away from my new camper.







If you messed with my Outback I will take care of you at the Factory Rally.









Here is a link to some of the pictures we took at the campground and train ride. click here

Leon


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> Gilligan, I hope you stayed away from my new camper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh-oh! You mean I wasn't supposed to re-label your light switches and the black and gray tank handles?!









Gilligan


----------



## sew4fun5er (Aug 28, 2006)

this is Richard typing
I wish the thank everyone that was at Cordele Campout
thanks for a wonderful weekend.
we both enjoyed meeting all who were there, and the great food and campfires
richard / sparky

and Of course Lola for taking me there


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Gilligan said:


> Leon, glad you and Margaret made it back safe and sound.
> We had a great time at the rally, didn't we!
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, Gilligan,
I think this is one of the FEW pictures I've ever seen without Crawfish smiling, and Mrs. Crawfish doesn't seem pleased with you AT ALL!!







Don't think I'd be getting in between them again, if I were you!!








Darlene


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone, we had a great time at the rally. I will try to make the potluck at Topsail and visit with everyone. Everyone took some great pictures and that guy shucking those oysters was one handsome fellow.







My daughter had a ball playing with all those other kids, she hadn't slept that good since she was a baby.







See everyone at the next one.

Chad
Julie
Kristen


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

sgalady said:


> Leon, glad you and Margaret made it back safe and sound.
> We had a great time at the rally, didn't we!
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, Gilligan,
I think this is one of the FEW pictures I've ever seen without Crawfish smiling, and Mrs. Crawfish doesn't seem pleased with you AT ALL!!







Don't think I'd be getting in between them again, if I were you!!








Darlene








[/quote]

Margaret is just impatient and Gilligan is slowing things down. She just got finished polishing and attaching her new "mirrors" and wants to try them out...

Reverie


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

The pictures are great! Y'all look like you're having fun - EXCEPT in that picture of Gilligan w/ Margaret + Leon.







Bummer we couldn't make it that weekend. We are planning to go to that park this year though. What site would any of y'all reccommend??? Since you have been there - done that - We would really appreciate some site# feedback...Thanks in advance


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Well Lamar, I tried to keep Margaret from seeing that picture you took that is all over the last few post.







She is hopping mad.







I told her that Gilligan is the one who posted it, not you. She said she will tend to you at the summer rally for not deleting it







and kill Gilligan when she sees him for posting it, and she knows who Gilligan is so beware.









Leon











pjb2cool said:


> We are planning to go to that park this year though. What site would any of y'all reccommend??? Since you have been there - done that - We would really appreciate some site# feedback...Thanks in advance


PJ any of the premium site's 5 - 26. Those are all good sites.







You are going to really like this state park.









Leon


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Reverie said:


> Well Lamar, I tried to keep Margaret from seeing that picture you took that is all over the last few post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leon,
Being a woman, I understand Margaret being upset, and I wasn't picking on her. She definitely usually has a much more pleasant look on her face!! Tell her we love her, and all us ladies will help her get Lamar!! You know, come to think of it, I THINK it was Lamar that seemed to "profile" my big belly in every picture he took of ME, last year!!














Course, I DOUBT she'll need much help!! They say dynamite comes in small packages!! YOU GO, MARGARET!!!







I think we'll just have a cremation for Gilligan, after she's done and spread his ashes at sea..........how appropriate!!














If she doesn't actually kill him, he's at least in big doo-doo!!








Darlene


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

margaret is just pissed that gilligan messed up her first outback 5th wheel.
i told you guys to watch out for gilligan. 
i saw him running around on saturday. but never got a chance to take a photo of him alone.

hey darlene he did tell me he was still single and looking for love.
im sure you'll have lots of room in the new camper for him at topsail..

sorry margaret you dont like the photo. i didnt think it was bad .
im so ugly thats why im always behind my camera.

i guess you can take a photo of my fat gut on the beach and post it.

i'll make it up to you with all you can drink kool-aide.

lamar


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Crawfish said:


> We are planning to go to that park this year though. What site would any of y'all reccommend??? Since you have been there - done that - We would really appreciate some site# feedback...Thanks in advance


PJ any of the premium site's 5 - 26. Those are all good sites.







You are going to really like this state park.









Leon








[/quote]







Thanks Leon...


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

campingnut18 said:


> i told you guys to watch out for gilligan.
> hey darlene he did tell me he was still single and looking for love.
> im sure you'll have lots of room in the new camper for him at topsail..
> 
> lamar


Well, Lamar,
When you talk to "Gilligan" again, tell him that he can keep on looking.
The only "male" I may have in my OB MIGHT be a neutered male dog!!







(except my own kids!)
Darlene


----------



## Mrs Crawfish (Apr 1, 2006)

I do look like a sourpuss in that picture, don't I!?! Any way, Nick had it right, I was impatient to get started on the Mirror installation mod!!!!!! I think we need several more to afford a broader view, if you know what I mean







. We had a great time, just wish it was warmer and less windy. We are definitely looking forward to the Summer Rally. And Lamar , look out, I'll be lurking with my camera.

Margaret


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Mrs Crawfish said:


> I do look like a sourpuss in that picture, don't I!?! ing forward to the Summer Rally. And Lamar , look out, I'll be lurking with my camera.
> 
> Margaret










I can't wait to see_ those _ pictures - no X-rated ones though - unless it's Gilligan...You go Margaret!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Take a official Outbackers picture, sitting in a lounge chair with your feet in the pic. Ask NDJollymon how, he has it down perfect


----------

